
New Picture of Ice-Filled Crater on Mars - scribu
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/ice-filled-crater-mars-looks-huge-alien-skating-rink-ncna950681
======
dnos
I find it fascinating that even the _possibility_ of water existing on Mars
was almost a foolish thought — just a few years ago even.

And now, here we are with an image of a 51 mile wide crater full of ice. Truly
an amazing time to be a fan of space exploration!

------
dekhn
stupid question: why aren't we dropping landers on ice-filled craters on mars?
it seems like that would be a much more productive way to collect interesting
samples than landing on rock.

------
8bitsrule
No indication in the article of what makes it water ice.

